# 71 vw super beetle turn signals do not work?



## 71vw (Dec 29, 2007)

I enjoy driving my 71 VW,super, BUT...the turn signals do not work? I replaced the switch relay=no luck. Checked the fuses=no luck. Jiggled the lever=no luck. Looked through several vw books...no luck. Checked the bulbs=no luck.
If someone out there can tell me where to look or what to do to make these signal gaian, I would be most grateful!!
71VW


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 71 vw super beetle turn signals do not work? (71vw)*

Make sure your wiring is good, trace the wiring as per the schematic.
Use a test light or multi-meter and check for voltage or continuity.


----------

